# Mv Dalma



## Diesel Dan (Apr 16, 2014)

Anybody around who sailed on the Denholm managed MV Dalma in 1980 or late 1982.


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

1 x 3 month stint from 15/6/78
3 x 4 month stints between 1/4/81 and 25/11/82

Were you there?


----------



## andy parkyn (Oct 23, 2009)

*mt Dalma*

I had that dubious distinction!

3rd engineer from feb to june 19080, signed off in Japan

memory is fading but I do remember a crazy chief (or was it the second) a major generator fire which gave us a couple of weeks in Capetown

numerous blackouts and generally a rollicking good time in the bar

Andy Parkyn


----------



## Mikey Hall (Mar 20, 2014)

Seem to recall this vessel as a permanent fixture in Ruwais.
Mike


----------



## Diesel Dan (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes I was there from summer 1980 until autumn 1980, will need to dig out my old discharge book for the exact dates. Captain Donald Ross was in command, relieved by Captain Dunlop. Was on it again late 1982 until early 1983 when management was handed over to Pentmarine. Captain MacKenzie was in command relieved by Captain Fuller.


----------



## MacCallum of Achnaglach (Jul 15, 2010)

*Archie MacCallum*

Hi guys, I have not been on for....... oh, ages, probably since 2012. I just searched for Dalma on the internet and this site came up. There was a thread there from a while ago I was going to comment on, so I will try now. All the best to all.

I was on the Dalma from December 1978 to May 1979 as 3/O. It was a hard working - good time ship at that time. Some fine chaps were on there. Captain Donald Ross and then Rodney Megran.


----------



## chazzyboy19 (Sep 19, 2010)

Was a first trip engineer cadet on Dalma from August 79 to december 79, she kept falling apart, Donald Ross was Skipper for first time and Screaming Sid was the chief engineer


----------

